
Lhogho: The Real Logo Compiler - eggy
http://lhogho.sourceforge.net/
======
eggy
I was studying Logo as it is in the NetLogo Agent-Based modeling program
environment when I came upon Lhogho.

You have to click the 'logo' to enter the site. I was stuck on the landing
page for some seconds.

It appears to be last updated 2012-10-15, but the documentation is great, it
runs on Linux and Windows, and shows how you can turn it into a scripting tool
from the Windows or Linux terminal. It makes standalone executables too.

Like Forth, you have the ability to crash your machine with low-level access.
The whole download is under 1MB, and it has docs, examples, and worked out of
the box on my Win 8 and 10 machines. Trying Linux tonight.

[Edit] One of the team, Pavel Boytchev also created Mecho, for creating
"mecholets" animated 3d mechanisms, but I think it is Windows only. [1]

[1] [http://pavel.it.fmi.uni-
sofia.bg/projects/mecho/mecho.php?la...](http://pavel.it.fmi.uni-
sofia.bg/projects/mecho/mecho.php?lang=en)

~~~
voltagex_
I found NetLogo waaaaay too complicated for when I just wanted to draw
spirographs.

The last time I looked at Logo it came on floppies for Mac OS 8.

[http://fmslogo.sourceforge.net/](http://fmslogo.sourceforge.net/) looks more
like what I remember.

~~~
eggy
NetLogo is not for drawing spirographs, but ABM - Agent-Based Modeling. I use
it to quickly put together models of things like building evacuations. It is
really easy to knock together a GUI and show people who are less technical the
results of flow, exit number and widths, number of people, etc...

Lhogho is a compiled Logo, and I have been having fun just creating little
programs in Logo, since I have not done more in Logo before other than some
turtle graphics.

------
cardamomo
I always love seeing implementations of Logo that I haven't run across yet.
Logo was my introduction to coding, back when I was in third grade in the
mid-90s.

------
corysama
[http://lhogho.sourceforge.net/details.html](http://lhogho.sourceforge.net/details.html)

------
brudgers
Sources:
[https://sourceforge.net/projects/lhogho/files/lhogho/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/lhogho/files/lhogho/)

